# Newbie Camper



## jwatts (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, i am new to the camping scene and i am looking to buy possibly a class C camper 18-24 footer. I have a wife and 2 small children so my question is what shall i be looking for in a camper? I plan to use it for short getaways to local lakes,campsites, motorcycle races,and mountain bike trips. My next question is i'm lookin to spend 8 -10 grand, can i get a used one , in decent shape for this price? i can use some info? thank you for your time


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Everybody's taste in what they need is different - with a Class C you should be able to find what you are looking for, though your price may limit you.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey jwatts. This is a buyers market "my humble opinion" for RV's. We looked on Craigslist and found a ton of Class C's in your price range. You might have to look at other state listings also; Colorado for example had dozens of listings where the surrounding states had just a few. 

We were able to get ours for about 50% less than the bluebook by using craigslist. Good luck!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow Jeff great score!!! jwatts, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Its definitely a buyers market right now, although maybe not as much as a year ago. We just looked and looked until we thought we knew what we wanted. Craigslist is a great place to start. You can go to some RV dealers and poke around just to get ideas of what you like to. Just be thorough in your search for what you want, and be thorough as possible in making sure everything works and that it looks like there hasnt been any leaks. The first camper we bought, from a dealer, leaked 2 weeks later. They said its never leaked before, somehow I disagree.


----------



## jwatts (Jun 23, 2010)

Excellent, thanks alot guys


----------



## gordonjj (Jul 19, 2010)

jeffmue said:


> Hey jwatts. This is a buyers market "my humble opinion" for rv rental phoenix. We looked on Craigslist and found a ton of Class C's in your price range. You might have to look at other state listings also; Colorado for example had dozens of listings where the surrounding states had just a few.
> 
> We were able to get ours for about 50% less than the bluebook by using craigslist. Good luck!


You've passed on a lot of information, thanks. It was stressful since I didn't know where to start but now things are so much easier.


----------

